# Any luck with combined XM/Sirius account



## jpellech

I already have two Sirius receivers and am now looking to put a new XM receiver in my new car (mostly to get MLB). Was wondering if anyone had any luck getting a deal with having an account with each service.

Seems stupid if I can't get any credit for being a subscriber to Sirius already, especially since they are hard up for subs.


----------



## TERRYB2241

I purchased a new vehicle in February that came with XM. I already had 4 Sirius units and wanted to combine them together but unable to. Just a way for them to get more money.


----------



## Galaxie6411

I figured they'd make it hard. I have 4 M' and just bought a car with Sirius, but I am still in the free trial period. Ideally I 'd like to have it added to my XM account and add the best of XM in the car but I bet neither if those will be possible.


----------



## jpellech

I plan on calling XM customer retention if I can find a number somewhere. I started with an email but I know that will get no where but I just don't have time to make a call here at work. I'll keep the forum up to date. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dolly

I have said it before and I'll say it again--the accounting for Sirius XM needs to be combined. It is hurting the business because people can't take advantage of combined accounts on their subs. And I don't understand at all why it isn't being done :shrug: Sirius XM is one of the most unmerged merged company that I have ever heard of :raspberry


----------



## djrobx

> Sirius XM is one of the most unmerged merged company that I have ever heard of


Sprint/nextel comes close. A few weeks ago one of the DJs on BPM kept repeating how we were supposed to check out the NEW MERGED WEBSITE at http://siriusxm.com . What kind of frakin joke is that?


----------



## jpellech

That merged website is hilarious. I think I read somewhere (not sure if it was here) that they have 3 years to combine accounting. But either way, a call to a handy customer service rep may save me some money. This would also be solved for me if they would include MLB on Best of XM package but that is a whole other thread.


----------



## SteveHas

Had Sirius in my last car for 4 years. I just got a new Nissan with XM, tried to transfer my account to XM, and keep Howard and NFL for the same price.
Sirius customer retention said they were sorry, but it would "still be a year or so" before the two companies accounting systems were merged

ended up dumping Sirius, may not keep Xm after trial period, too much of an AS* ache...and I'm shareholder!


----------



## TBlazer07

I just (in January 5 days before the sales tax was deductible and 1 week before I lost my job) got a new GM vehicle (stop laughing) and just got XM for 1 year for half-price. Even people with regular contracts were getting this deal when it was renewal time. Just tell them it's too expensive.



SteveHas said:


> Had Sirius in my last car for 4 years. I just got a new Nissan with XM, tried to transfer my account to XM, and keep Howard and NFL for the same price.
> Sirius customer retention said they were sorry, but it would "still be a year or so" before the two companies accounting systems were merged
> 
> ended up dumping Sirius, may not keep Xm after trial period, too much of an AS* ache...and I'm shareholder!


----------



## Dolly

djrobx said:


> Sprint/nextel comes close. A few weeks ago one of the DJs on BPM kept repeating how we were supposed to check out the NEW MERGED WEBSITE at http://siriusxm.com . What kind of frakin joke is that?


Actually believe it or not it is a joke! Some guy who has nothing to do with either Sirius or XM put that up on his own. I don't know why the DJ didn't know this and I really don't know how that guy was able to use Sirius XM at that mock website he sat up :eek2:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Dolly said:


> Actually believe it or not it is a joke! Some guy who has nothing to do with either Sirius or XM put that up on his own. I don't know why the DJ didn't know this and I really don't know how that guy was able to use Sirius XM at that mock website he sat up :eek2:


Where did you hear that and what the hell are you even talking about?

Registrant: 
Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. 
1221 AVENUE OF THE AMERICAS FL 36 
NEW YORK, NY10020-1001 
US

Domain Name: SIRIUSXM.COM

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/siriusxm.com


----------

